# kinbard's wife ill health



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

I am afraid I am not going to be able to contribute much anymore. Much of my contribution is done at work, but now "forum sites" are on the black list. As far as home is concerned, I'll try as much as I am able, but with my wifes medical condition, it is hit and miss. Family first, right? I need prayers, though. I don't want to bury my wife. I love her, guys. Whether you believe as I do or not, just please, I need some support. I love her. My heart hurts. I just love her soo much.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Missing Team Members absense notification*

sad news your wife must come first,i hope and pray her health improves
i don't know what i would do if my wife became seriously ill
my whole world would fall to pieces


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Missing Team Members absense notification*

You've got my prayers.


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Missing Team Members absense notification*

My prayers are with you and with your wife mate...
Everything will be fine.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Missing Team Members absense notification*

best wishes to you and your wife may the good lord hear your prayers


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Missing Team Members absense notification*

We do understand your situation and will send along prayers for your situation. Just take care of yourself so you can take care of your loved ones. Family is always first. We do hope and pray that things ease up on you and your life can get back to normal. God bless you and yours.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Missing Team Members absense notification*

My wishes and prayers are with your family.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Missing Team Members absense notification*

Our prayers are with you and your wife.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: kinbard's wife if ill health*

My prayers are added to those of the others. We are thinking of you & your wife at this time. God bless you both.
Regards
Donald


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: kinbard's wife if ill health*

Thanks guys. I'll try to keep you posted. I doing a bypass right now to get here from work. To keep a long story short, we are worried her liver has finally gone bad. There were questionable results from her Dr visit the other day. Its just that everyone I've known who has had a liver problem passed away. This is just a little too close to home for me right now.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: kinbard's wife if ill health*

Thanks matey. We all care & we all give you & your wife the support from afar. Have a mental hug from my family.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: kinbard's wife if ill health*

Kinbard - my best wishes go to you and your wife. I have no doubt that your love and support will see her through this. We are all thinking of you both.


----------



## asidman (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: kinbard's wife if ill health*

Have to agree with all that have posted...hope your wife gets better.
As for her chances...i think we live in a great time where stuff can get treated better than before...stay positive, and try make her positive...the mind is a amazing thing that way


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: kinbard's wife if ill health*

As above Kinbard, I wish you and your family all the best, in these trying times. My prayers are with you both.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: kinbard's wife if ill health*

My hopes and best wishes go out to you kinbard! Family is very important so be strong and keep the attitude light


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: kinbard's wife if ill health*

add my best wishes to those above and as asidman said - keep positive, keep strong, the mind is a powerful tool


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: kinbard's wife if ill health*

My prayers and wishes are with you and your family.


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

So sorry to hear this kinbard

I too will send out thoughts and prayers for both of you. It is indeed amazing how many more conditions can be cured these days. Never give up hope.

.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

My prayers are with you. Keep your head up. Things will work out.

Best of luck and take it easy,

-Coolfreak


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

My prayers and wishes are also with you kinbard. 

Wish you and your wife the best of luck.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

keeping you in my thoughts


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

I can only repeat what others have said. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## csc2000e (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear about your wife Kinbard. I pray that the Lord Jesus Christ will strengthen you and your family during this difficult time. And I pray that the doctors will have the wisdom to know what to do for her. You will be in my prayers.


----------



## Cathy95820 (Dec 13, 2007)

Prayers coming at you from California. If you need to share, you know we are all here for you to offer a listening ear and moral support. 

God Bless you and Mrs. Kinbard............Cathy


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

My best wishes to you and your wife kinbard for a full recovery there is so much they can do today.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Just to let you know Kinbard - we still have you both in our thoughts and prayers. Please tell Mrs K that there are many of us around the globe thinking of her and thinking mental hugs of support.

God bless.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Kinbard, I'm sorry to hear about your wife's condition and hope for a full and speedy recovery. Your family is my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

MY prayers are with your wife and yourself.


----------



## ssj4Gogeta (Dec 29, 2007)

My prayers are with you and your family mate.


----------

